# What work is it?



## blomster (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone knows this piece of music?






Sounds like a French work (as Berthe Morisot is French), perhaps Faure?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Doesn't it say at the bottom of the video? "Klid (Silent woods) for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68, No. 5 " It's Dvorak.


----------



## blomster (Feb 2, 2011)

Really? I've watched this clip over and over and just couldn't find where it shows the name of the piece. But thousands of thanks for help and finally know this charming music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

blomster said:


> Really? I've watched this clip over and over and just couldn't find where it shows the name of the piece. But thousands of thanks for help and finally know this charming music.


I see, perhaps where you live, to download that music isn't possible, that's where I got the label from.

Glad to help.


----------

